
NeXT logo by Paul Rand (2010) - Bud
https://www.logodesignlove.com/next-logo-paul-rand
======
rubyfan
Love this

> When Jobs was asked what it was like to work with Rand, he said, “I asked
> him if he would come up with a few options, and he said, ‘No, I will solve
> your problem for you and you will pay me. You don’t have to use the
> solution. If you want options go talk to other people.’”

~~~
bluedino
Web design, every day. Customer has a shit site, they know it’s shit, they
want to pay someone $$$ to do a new site, and they want to change 75% of the
new design because they think they know better than the designer...

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I noticed the guy who designs icons for me always leaves what appears to be a
deliberate mistake, I then point it out and it gets fixed. I know what he is
doing and I'm pretty sure he knows I know what he is doing.

~~~
lmkg
It's called The Duck Technique, after an apocryphal story of an animator for
Battle Chess.

[http://pud.com/post/59851751577/the-duck-
technique](http://pud.com/post/59851751577/the-duck-technique)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Chess#Development](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Chess#Development)

~~~
DonHopkins
I've been tempted to make a Removable Duck for Unity3D and sell it on the
Unity asset store for hourly freelance developers to use.

It will quickly pay for itself: The developer can drag a duck into the scene
and configure it to define how many hours it will take to remove, and what
kind of removal interface and effect to use. Then when they show the demo to
the client, and the client demands "Remove the duck!", then can say "Ok. That
will take X hours." Then they simply type some secret hot keys or click on
some invisible hot spots for a while, and the duck will pop up a count-down
timer and slowly start shrinking or dissolving or whatever, until it finally
disappears after X hours with a puff of smoke, and then the developer can bill
the client for that many hours.

------
Waterluvian
Personally I hate the NeXT logo. I've always thought about just how awful I
think it looks every time I see it. This is the first time I've got the sense
that people genuinely love the logo. Very interesting!

~~~
IncRnd
The logo looks great on an actual NeXTstation, cube, or MegaPixel, since those
are entirely black. The logo pops right out. It really does look good IMHO.

~~~
derefr
It’d be interesting to imaging the modern evolution of it equivalent to what
has been done to the Apple logo over the years, appearing in the same places
the Apple logo does today.

~~~
IncRnd
Yes! I'd like to see that, too.

------
52-6F-62
I never knew who Paul Rand was. This is great. Especially whoever linked the
list of his work.

I wanted to draw the mild comparison to a Canadian with a similar cultural
impact here: Allen Fleming.

Unfortunately Fleming died young otherwise his work might Have pervaded.

He designed the CN (Canadian National Railways) logo that’s still used,
Ontario Hydro, was art director at Maclean’s magazine, Ontario Sciene Centre
logo, and was responsible for many designs at Cooper & Beatty Type— including
the type-o-file. He also literally wrote the book on designing Canadian stamps
as I just found out.

[http://www.marthafleming.net/allan-fleming-
project/](http://www.marthafleming.net/allan-fleming-project/)

[https://www.google.ca/amp/s/designkultur.wordpress.com/2010/...](https://www.google.ca/amp/s/designkultur.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/logos-
graphic-artists-allan-fleming-tracing-the-evolution-of-the-cn-logo-50th-
anniversary-1960-2010/amp/)

[http://www.eyemagazine.com/feature/article/allan-fleming-
the...](http://www.eyemagazine.com/feature/article/allan-fleming-the-man-who-
branded-a-nation)

[https://gdc.design/fellows/allan-fleming-
fgdc](https://gdc.design/fellows/allan-fleming-fgdc)

------
Mononokay
He designed the IBM logo too? Literally my two favorite logos of all time!
He's a genius.

~~~
RickS
It's shockingly hard to find a single list, but yeah, he was prolific and
extremely effective.

He also did the UPS, PBS, ABC, Enron, westinghouse, and surely many other big
ones that slip my mind.

PBS and westinghouse are especially favorites of mine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Rand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Rand)

~~~
Mononokay
I found a single list!

[http://www.paul-rand.com/foundation/identity/](http://www.paul-
rand.com/foundation/identity/)

~~~
drcode
LOL, that Enron logo was pretty sweet!

~~~
jburgess777
I am sure the similarity with the E Corp logo in Mr Robot is pure coincidence
(or maybe not)
[http://mrrobot.wikia.com/wiki/E_Corp](http://mrrobot.wikia.com/wiki/E_Corp)

~~~
shdon
It even says so in the trivia section on that very page: "During an interview
on Google, Sam Esmail, the creator of the the series, stated that E Corp's
logo is actually the Enron logo."

------
bhouston
Near the Ottawa tech distinct in Kanata we have the NeXT Restaurant which has
a very similar logo:

[http://www.nextfood.ca/](http://www.nextfood.ca/)

I guess now that NeXT has been defunct for decades, being inspired by its logo
isn't a big deal.

~~~
SllX
Apple actually still maintains the NeXT trademarks[0].

[0] [https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/trademark/...](https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/trademark/nexttmlist.html)

~~~
sp332
A trademark in the technology class would not apply to a restaurant anyway.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_(Nice)_Classif...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_\(Nice\)_Classification_of_Goods_and_Services)

------
DonHopkins
I can't remember where I heard this story, and don't know if it's true, but
the story was:

Steve Jobs commissioned some famous European designer to come up with a
revolutionary design for his awesomely great NeXT computer. When they flew out
to see the design, it turned out to be shaped like a human head, so a pissed
off Steve Jobs and his team got back on their plane and flew back to the US.

There's some mention of it here:

[http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/10/steve-jobs-
most-i...](http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2013/10/steve-jobs-most-
important-power-moves-while-at-next/the-nextcube-design)

Known for his fanatical approach towards hardware design, Stevie was poised to
make the company’s first-ever computer a machine that embodied power and
strength. Repulsed with the results of the several design houses he hired to
create protoypes, including one that resembled a human head, he brought in the
designer of the Snow White design language, Hartmut Esslinger, to create the
final product. Jobs immediately labeled it the NeXTcube when shown the end
result. Even though the machine stoodout as a complete failure, it was the
NeXTcube's groundbreaking form factor that established the radical design
identity of Apple’s future desktop machines.

------
cschmidt
If you’re new to Paul Rand, there is a very good book on his work:

Paul Rand
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0714839949/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_4GO2...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0714839949/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_4GO2AbGQ211B1)

------
stochastic_monk
It isn’t of practical value, but it makes me happy to discover another
distinguished member of the Secret Council of /(\b[plurandy]+\b ?){2}/i.

------
rajacombinator
How To Burn $100,000 In 100 Pages, the book.

Logos are pretty easy to make, rarely important, and spending excessive money
on them is always a vanity (or incompetence) expense by founders / C suite.
Companies/products make the logos, not the other way.

~~~
philwelch
Well, sometimes. It’s no coincidence that the Nike swoosh fits perfectly along
the side of a shoe. If you’re a design company and you can integrate your logo
as a design element and it adds something instead of standing out as a
gratuitous advertising badge, you have an advantage. See also: the three
Adidas stripes.

------
rawells14
This guy has a pretty diverse skill-set! He's great at graphic design,
debating, and politics.

------
Bye_Felicia
I hate making these types of trashy low class reddit-esque quips, but did
everyone see the guest appearance by Napoleon Dynamite towards the end of the
clip?

------
AceJohnny2
(2010)

> _The NeXT logo mightn’t be a classic [...]_

Excuse me!?

